# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  عاجل : خبر سيء للجميع يخص منتجات ماستر فود (منتجة مارس وبونتي الخ)

## Destroyer

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*= 

الرجاء الحذر من هذه الأطعمة الملوثة  


أعلنت شركة ماستر فودز المصنعة للحلويات المشهورة  


( مارس، بوينتي، سنيكرس، تويكس و غيرها )  
  
أنها إبتداءاً من هذا الشهر 2007 ستبدأ بتغيير طريقة إنتاجها لجميع منتجاتها  
بما فيها الآيس كريم وذلك باستبدال المواد النباتية  
بمواد حيوانية (عصارة المعدة)  :Eh S(14):  


لصناعة هذه الحلويات وبذلك ستدخل هذه المنتجات  
في سلة المنتجات المحرمة علينا أسلاميا وشرعيا  
لأن الحيوانات التي ستستخدم مكوناتها غير مذكاة هذا أولاً  
وثانياً فهم لم يحددوا أي نوع من الحيوانات سيستخدموا علما أن ما يستخدم عادة  
هو شحوم وبقايا الخنزير  :Eh S(13):  


علماً أن المنتجات التي ستكون كذلك هي فقط التي ستصنع ابتداءاً من هذا الشهر  


و إليكم هذا الرابط من موقع بي بي سي الإخباري و الذي يؤكد الخبر  


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6653175.stm 


كما نشير إلى غضب النباتيين من هذا القرار الأمرالذي دفعهم بأجراء تجارب  


على المنتج الجديد وتبين لهم أصابة منتجات الشكولا الجديد بالعفونة  


بعد وقت قليل جدا من تعرضها للهواء كما هو موضح بالصور  
  
  






Mars  
  

  

Snickers  
  
  
Twix  

  

  
Bros  
  
  
Lion  
  
  

KitKat  
  
  
Bounty  
  
  
فإحذرواها....إحذرواها....إحذرواها  


اللهم قدبلغنّا فأشهد....اللهم قدبلغنّا فأشهد  


الرجاء قم بواجبك وبلغ هذه الرسالة لكل من تعرف
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابوالشرع

يسلمو يا اخوي Destroyer
الله لا يعطيهم عافيه على هيك خطوة
يعني خلص  :Eh S(2): 

زمن ال.. ولى و زمن ال.. مش فاهم اشي 

بس معقول يغامروو بسمعه الشركة بإنتاج متل ما احنا شايفين بالصور

لا ما بتوقع يعملوها    ..... وانشالله ما يعملوها

المهم الدانس لسة بخير  :Eh S(9): 

يسلمو يا مان

----------


## احساس المطر

يسلمو على المعلومه وجزاك الله كل الخير .. الخبر مؤسف  بس ما ظل حل غير نقاطع هالمنتجات ونبلغ كل معارفنا بهالشي .. شكرا الك من جديد 

حلا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكراً يا اخوي على المعلومة المفيدة

----------


## incredibleimagination

والله هاي مشكلة كبيرة
يعني منعونا نتغدى سنكرز ومارح يضل عندهم لحم خنزير ليتغدو عليه :Wink:

----------


## مسار الضوء

مشكور على المعلومه .... عافااااك   الله ....

----------


## Destroyer

> بس معقول يغامروو بسمعه الشركة بإنتاج متل ما احنا شايفين بالصور 
> لا ما بتوقع يعملوها ..... وانشالله ما يعملوها 
> المهم الدانس لسة بخير


اخي يوجد رابط من BBC كيف ما بتتوقع يعملوها 
مهي تصريحات رسمية 
يعني اعتقد بدأو من زمان 
المهم ننشر الخبر قبل ما تصلنا هالمصيبة

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

شكرا على هذي المعلومات حبيبي

بس شو بده يقنع القرويات؟ خلص مهن متعودات؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أبو شامخ

الحمد لله ... 

هاي الأشياء ما نقرّب عليها ....


آخر حبة مارس اكلتها بحياتي سنة 1979 و انا بالصف الثاني ... كان حقها "شلن" يعني مبلغ ...
و اشتريتها مجبر لا بطل ... كون المقصف بآخر لحظاته قبل ما نفوت بعد الفرصة ...

و السبب اني كنت "موقوف" لتجاوزي تعليمات المديرة ....

----------


## أبو شامخ

الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات اخوي Destroyer

----------


## Destroyer

العفو اخواني وشكرا على المرور الطيب والجميل وحماكم الله جميعا وآمل ان يتم نشر هذه المعلومة بين الطلاب ولكم الاجر بإذن الله تعالى

----------

